#  Schulmedizin >   Symptome einer Amphetaminüberdosierung? >

## gobo

Guten Tag, 
ich kann mir vorstellen, was sich viele jetzt denken, wenn sie diesen Beitrag sehen:  
"Schon wieder so ein Junkie, der zwar nicht aufhören will, aber trotzdem lieber sicher fährt..."  
Nun, ich habe natürlich Verständnis für solche Meinungen. 
Dennoch hoffe ich sehr, hier endlich eine wenigstens einigermaßen verständliche und kompetente hilfe zu finden. 
Es geht um folgendes: 
Seit geraumer Zeit konsumiere ich täglich in jeweils unterschiedlichen, nur grob abgeschätzten Dosen "Speed", also Amphetamin. Das hat bei mir weniger die sonst häufig genannten Gründe, wie etwa Partymachen usw, sondern ich bin einfach verblüfft, ja geradezu fasziniert von der hocheffektiven Wirkung des Amphetamins als Appetitzügler. Ein Beispiel: Jetzt gerade ist es bereits wieder über drei Tage her, dass ich Nahrung zu mir genommen habe. Es mag komisch klingen, aber ich habe absolut nicht das geringste Verlangen nach etwas zu Essen, geschweige denn nach Süßem.  
Und da ich seit ein paar Jahren aus unterschiedlichen Gründen insofern an Gewicht zugenommen habe, dass ich mir nicht mehr gefalle, möchte ich eben diese hochwirksame, appetitstillende Eigenschaft des Amphetamins für meine ästhetischen Zwecke nutzen, wenigstens noch so lange, bis ich mich wieder zufrieden im Spiegel ansehen kann. Soweit, so gut (oder wie manche sich jetzt bestimmt denken, "schlecht", was natürlich auch einen wahren Kern hat) 
Meine ständige Sorge bei meinem Dauerkonsum ist allerdings, dass ich aus Versehen, gerade weil man ja als Laie nie die genaue stoffliche Zusammensetzung kennt, eine Überdosis zu mir nehmen könnte. Und, dass so etwas bei Amphetamin leicht tödlich ausgehen kann, ist ja hinreichend bekannt.  
Da ich im Moment einfach noch nicht einsichtig genug bin, um den Konsum einzustellen, möchte ich wenigstens so vorsichtig wie möglich sein und eine mögliche Überdosis relativ frühzeitig erkennen können.  
Eine ausgedehnte Suche im Internet hat nur sehr widersprüchliche und uneinheitliche Ergebnisse hervorgebracht, mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann.  
Und darum letztlich meine Frage an die Fachleute: Was sind "typische" Kennzeichen / Symptome einer Überdosis Amphetamin? Gibt es überhaupt allgemeingültige Anzeichen, die in fast jedem Fall auftreten?  
Ich mache mir nämlich schon so meine Sorgen, gerade wenn es mal vorkommt, dass ich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, mehrmals am Tag "nachlege", also nochmals zusätzlich Speed sniefe, denn hier kam es bereits häufiger zu folgenden Erlebnissen: 
Unbewegte Objekte, wie etwa Fotos oder irgendwelche Gegenstände, schienen sich gut erkennbar, also sehr realistisch wirkend, zu bewegen, ihre Form zu verändern, ganz langsam und dezent. Sehr häufig sind diese Erlebnisse, die ich glaube ich zurecht als Haluzinationen bezeichnen kann, von der Logik her korrekt und ergeben Sinn.
Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür: Ich sah ein Foto, auf welchem zwei schlafende Katzen abgebildet waren. Und ich könnte schwören, dass ich die typischen Atmungsbewegungen sah. Eine der Katzen zwinkerte sogar einmal mit einem Auge und bewegte ihre Pfote leicht. Das Foto wurde zu einer extrem glaubhaft realistischen Animation, zu einem regelrechten Film. Und ansonsten verformen sich, auch gerade jetzt, sämtliche Gegenstände in meinem näheren Sichtfeld langsam und rhytmisch, so als wären sie lebendig und würden beispielsweise Atmen. Man kann im Großen und Ganzen sagen, dass ich eben bei Amphetaminkonsum sehr häufig definitiv starre Objekte sich bewegen und / oder verformen sehe. 
Und ich möchte mal vermuten, dass dies nicht unbedingt ein positives Signal ist, oder? 
Ich hoffe auf hilfreiche Antworten. 
Mit allerbesten Grüßen, 
-gobo

----------


## gruenerhund

Hallo gobo,  
wie du schon selber richtig erkannt hast, sind die in deinem letzten Teil angesprochenen Halluzinationen ein schlechtes zeichen. 
Du sollest dich in einem Psychiatrischen Kranknehaus vorstellen und von den Amphetaminen entziehen. 
Deine Befürchteten Nebenwirkungen und Überdosierungen hast du leider schon erreicht.
Das einizge, um Langzeitschäden noch zu verhindern ist der sofortige Entzug.  
Gruß und viel Erfolg

----------


## sinista

diese leichten halluzinationen können auch durch dehydrierung entstehen, da er nichts zu sich genommen hat entziehen
die amphetamine ihm sämtliche nährstoffe.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo gobo,
ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur Recht geben.
Dass du damit nicht aufhören willst und die Sache viel zu locker nimmst,  zeigt mir schon deine Abhängigkeit, auch dass du schon Halluzinationen  hast, spricht dafür.
Neben dem Abhängigkeitspotential ist die schlimmste Nebenwirkung, die auch tödlich enden kann, die Dehydrierung. Hunger-, Durstgefühl und Schmerzempfinden werden reduziert, was dir zwar sehr gelegen kommt, sich aber verheerend auf deinen Körper auswirkt. Puls und Blutdruck steigen wie auch die Körpertemperatur. Wildes Tanzes und zu wenig trinken bei den Partys erhitzt den Körper derart, dass es bald zu Nierenschäden und damit zum Organversagen mit Koma und Tod führen kann. Und das kommt nicht nur bei Überdosis vor, sondern bei längerem Konsum. Auch wenn man die Dosis nicht steigert, verstärken sich mit der Zeit die Nebenwirkungen. 
Dazu kommen die psychischen Probleme. Wenn der Rauschzustand abnimmt, kommen die depressiven Phasen. Amphetamine haben einen toxischen Effekt auf die Nervenzellen, das heißt: Du zerstörst damit dein Gehirn! Krankheiten wie Parkison sind vorprogrammiert.
Du kannst das hier noch genauer durchlesen: Amphetamin 
Auch ich rate dir zu einem schnellen Entzug, bevor es ein böses Erwachen gibt! Und du wirst hier wohl keine anderen Antworten bekommen. Du bist noch so jung und solltest, nur um abzunehmen, nicht dein Leben riskieren. Gewichtsreduktion geht auch auf gesunde Weise. Wach auf und setz deinen Verstand ein, solange du noch einen hast.
Alles Gute!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Er weiß das er abhängig ist!
Wann er auf hören will ist sein Ding, zu einem Entzug kann man keinen Abhängigen zwingen oder "überreden" wenn er/sie selber nicht will!
Ihm geht es jetzt "nur" um die Überdosierung! 
Also eine Überdosierung ist grundsätzlich dann erreicht wenn du du die empfohlene Einzeldosis/ Tagesdosis überschreitest.
Das du Katzen auf Fotos zwinkern siehst ist die Nebenwirkung der Medikamente die du einwirfst!
Du wirst die Amphetamine nicht nur als Appetitzügler einsetzten, sondern dich auch über das "leichte" Gefühl (zusätzlich die gesteigerte Libido usw....) freuen das sich in deinem Körper breit macht!
Wenn du noch nicht aussteigen kannst/ willst dann setzt dir wenigstens Zeiten wann du "nachlegst".
Diese sollten frühestens alle 8 Stunden sein!
Die Halbwertszeit von Amphetaminen liegt bei ungefähr 10 Stunden, das heißt der Körper braucht ca. 1 Tag bis alles aus dem Körper raus ist!
Da du bei der Einnahme gleichzeitig ein übersteigertes Selbstwertgefühl hast wird es schwierig werden das du dich nicht selber überdosierst.
Abgesehen davon ist die Einnahme von Speed aus irgendwelchen seltsamen Laboren riskant da keiner weiß wie viel Wirkstoff enthalten ist!

----------


## MichaSoest

Hallo. Zuerst einmal möchte ich sagen das ich selber über 10 Jahre Speed konsumiert habe, also schon ein bisschen Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet habe. Gruener Hund hat Diese anscheinend nicht, sonst würde da nicht so ein Blödsinn stehen.Sorry, aber ist halt so. Halluzinationen auf Speed müssen nicht unbedingt was mit einer Überdosis zu tun haben. Meistens ist es einfach nur der Schlafentzug. Versuch doch mal ohne Speed 2 Tage nicht zu schlafen. Da zwinkert dir die Katze genauso zu. Dazu kommt halt die Lichtempfindlichkeit der Augen aufgrund der erweiterten Pupillen. Speed in Deutschland hat einen durchschnittlichen Reinheitsgrad von 35%. Da muss man schon mehr als 2 Lines ziehen um sich überzudosieren. Wenn die Hallus unmittelbar nach Konsum eintreten ist das natürlich was Anderes. Ich selber nehme seit über 2 Jahren kein Speed mehr auch ohne psychiatrische Hilfe. Und ich war heftig dabei.Das könnt ihr mir glauben. Wenn man ernsthaft vor hat aufzuhören dann muss man halt mal ein - bis zwei Monate die Zähne zusammenbeißen und die ständige Müdigkeit und Abgeschlagenheit ertragen. Depressive Verstimmungen gibts auch noch gratis dabei. Aber wie gesagt hört das im Normalfall irgendwann auf. Falls nicht kann man immer noch zu Psychologen gehen. Aber bis man da einen Termin bekommt bist du längst wieder klar. Ps: Dein Gehirn nimmt dabei mehr ab als dein Körper. Lieben Gruß

----------


## Schottko

Hallo. Ich weiß meine Antwort zu diesem Thema kommt 3 Jahre zu spät aber ich musste dir antworten als ich das grade gelesen habe.falls du sie überhaupt noch lesen wirst.aber dein kompletter Text hätte von mir sein können .habe auch über 10 Jahre mit meinem damaligen mann regelmäßig pep konsumiert .trotzdem sind wir beide unseren Jobs nachgegangen und hatten trotzdem unser Leben im griff .wenn ich dann von dem Vorredner höre am besten direkt einweisen und entzug.man merkt das er keine Ahnung hatpep ist ne kopfsache oder keine körperliche so wie bei Alkohol zb.10 mal schlimmer. Und die halluzinationen. Natürlich kommen die vom schlafentzug.fing in der Regel nach 2-3 Nächten anwir haben uns daraus nen spass Gemacht  und strichmännchen aufm teppich gezählt aber wie gesagt wir mussten auch oft genug fit für was sein.bei mir war es immer voll schlimm  .brauchte Min.wo um wieder richtig fit zu sein.man war dann auch seiner gereizt aber es vergeht.ich habe es damals auch dwshalb gerne Gemacht weil ich wusste das nur ne Kopfsache ist.wenn ich aufhöre dann höre ich einfach auf  .direkt einweisen lassen und entzug.was fürn entzug. Der einzige entzug den es dafür gibt ist es sich ordentlich auszupennen und die gut Laune wieder zubekommen mehr nicht. Leute die von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben  sollten doch dann einfach die klappe halten. Und .ist doch alles gut jetzt. Habe drei ich betone gesunde Kinder weil ich einfach aufhören konnte weil es im kopf abläuft mehr nicht.hab Job mann alles im grünen Bereich.  Klar gibt es Leute die da mit übehaupt nicht klar kommen und psychosen bekommen wie auch immer.Alles einfach nur reine kopfsache.soo hoffe habe nichts vergessen. Aber musste dazu bzw zu deinem Vorredner mal Dampf ablassen und weil mir dein Text so gut gefallen hat.hoffe es wird noch gelesen nach den jahren vlg andres

----------


## Schottko

Toll smiles gehen wohl nicht ok.die ganzen frageZeichen sollen lachende smiles da stellen haha

----------

